# Carbon Based Fertilizers



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Who has tried EarthWorks fertilizers? It's not sold here in NC but got my hands on a pallet of each 3-4-3 and 8-2-2 for 2020.

This year I'm trying out some of there 3-4-3 and 8-2-2 once the temps are up..

Plan is to start the spring app with ProPeat 13-5-8 at 3/4lb of N, 8-10 weeks later EarthWorks 8-2-2 at 1/2lb of N about 8 weeks later the EarthWorks 3-4-3 at 1/2lb of N before the summer heat then Back to ProPeat 17-0-4 at 1lb of N for fall color..

http://www.earthworksturf.com/

**COPIED**

Replenish 8-2-2 is a cost effective blend of ammonia sulfate and the OMRI listed poultry compost. Replenish compost is a rich egg layer compost that has not been pasteurized. It is very biologically active and will provide your turf with a mineral and nutrient rich carbon based fertilizer that will produce a rich deep color with long lasting results. This product is packaged in 50 pound bags or four 500 pound super sacks per pallet which is designed to be used on golf course fairways, roughs. sports fields and lawn care settings.
The ammonium sulfate provides a quick green-up and can help release tied up calcium and lower soil pH. The combination of Replenish compost (with its ability to hold water and build soils) and ammonium sulfate, makes this an ideal dormant feed product, a good spring green up product and an exceptional post summer recovery product


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

O_Poole said:


> Who has tried EarthWorks fertilizers? It's not sold here in NC but got my hands on a pallet of each 3-4-3 and 8-2-2 for 2020.
> 
> This year I'm trying out some of there 3-4-3 and 8-2-2 once the temps are up..
> 
> ...


I've also been interested in trying these carbon products out myself, but most of them are rather pricey. Did you order the pallet directly from the website? Not sure what part of NC you live in, but I live just below Charlotte and they don't sell Earth Works here either.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey @O_Poole , what determines the fertilizer that you purchase/apply? What are your requirements? I see you have lots of land... is it grazing land or just ornamental turf? You seem to be into trying out different things, curious what criteria you use while doing so.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@BakerGreenLawnMaker Call Vereens turf products in Longs SC 29568 1-843-399-6711

I buy everything by the pallet just because my place is so big..


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

corneliani said:


> Hey @O_Poole , what determines the fertilizer that you purchase/apply? What are your requirements? I see you have lots of land... is it grazing land or just ornamental turf? You seem to be into trying out different things, curious what criteria you use while doing so.


My 132,000 sqft is all Tall turf type fescue mowed.. Not grazing land

@corneliani I have always wanted to try EarthWorks fertilizers but didn't have a source till now it's not sold in NC.. You can find it in SC Vereens turf products 1-843-399-6711 OR VA Landscape Suppy 1-800-876-2151..

To answer your question I want to improve my soil I have low CECs.. Both the ProPeat and Earthworks will help raise that over time.. Also I like mixing synthetic and organic fertilizers throughout the growing season last year I ran HyrBrix with Milo


----------

